# STRONG brush killer?



## Junebug

I've got some shooting lanes in a cutover that are hard to get a tractor to and mow.  Up till now, we've been able to keep them pretty clean with a machete and chainsaw.  As it's gotten older though the gums, privet, and hardwood regen are really jumping; especially from stumps where we've already cut them back. 

Can anyone suggest a herbicide to kill the stump with one application?  PRONTO?  ROUNDUP Brush+?  I want to try to apply it in late winter...hopefully when the vegetation is at it's weakest.

'Bug


----------



## Razorback

Junebug,

I want to do the same so I'm hanging wating to see what works.  

The clear cuts & loading decks have too much debri from the logging to bring in a bush hog to clear it out, so I want to spray then plant food plots for deer & turkey.

Are you thinking of hand spraying or using a 4wheeler mounted tank & sprayer?

Razorback


----------



## rip18

We have pretty good luck with triclopyr (Garlon) in a foliar application in mid- to late-summer for opening up pre-trimmed shooting lanes.  This herbicide is selective in that it only kills most broad-leaved things, leaving the native grasses alone.  Also, it has no soil activity.  If you spray a branch hanging into the lane, it only kills that branch, not the whole tree.  

Most herbicides don't work well when vegetation is at its weakest.  You want the vegetation to be growing strongly so that the herbicide is translocated throughout the plant.  There are some herbicides that you want to apply in late summer or early fall so that they are translocated to the roots.  

For killing a variety of woody plants through a cut-stump treatment, picloram (Tordon or Pathway) is hard to beat.  However, it is really soil active, so if you spill it, the overstory trees will take it up (& then you might have a BIG treetop to cut a lane through).

Of course the imazapyr (Arsenal/Chopper) products are being touted as "wildlife friendly" and in the right situations they can do a good job of maintaining shooting lanes.  They are soil-active as well so care must be taken in application.

Knowing the labelled uses, modes of action, time/methods of application can really help make good selections of herbicides.  There are so many selective herbicides that can be applied in multiple ways on the market today (compared to 15 years ago) that it is getting easier to get rid of the "bad" stuff while keeping the "good" stuff.  Your county extension agent should have some good information as well as being a source of training to become a private label applicator which would allow you to buy restricted use pesticides for use on your own property (not for hire).

The short recommendation from me given the information you shared is to use a backpack foliar application in mid- to late-summer of triclopyr or imazapyr with a surfactant.

Good luck!


----------



## gadeerwoman

Rip hit the nail on the head. Garlon, Arsenal or Chopper will all work well but now is not the time to spray. Wait until spring greenup.


----------



## Junebug

10-4 on the herbicide and timing recommendations!! 

Thanks you Rip and GADeerwoman!


----------



## SWAMPFOX

Some of the better herbicides, Arsenal comes to mind, costs an arm and a leg. Sandra turned me on to some stuff I bought at Walmart called Brush Begone. It was typical homeowner stuff...spray bottle, small quantity of maybe a quart. But it did the job for me on some brush around my fence. I cut the brush down close at the start of the spring  and sprayed the fresh cut with Brush Begone and it killed it good. I mean not the first sprout. Deader than a doornail. Wish I could find it in larger quantity.


----------



## gtaff

Look into using remedy and arsenal.  Two really good products.  REmedy I know will take out briars and softwoods.  Arsenal will take out your hard woods.  Read  your labels and see if you can mix with Diesel fuel.  That would make a real deadly combination.  Always follow your labels  and instructions for safety equipment.  Both of these products are restricted use Pesticides and you have to be licensed.  Any more questions just holler. I used to be a pesticide inspector so I remember a few things.


----------



## Howard Roark

24d.


----------



## SWAMPFOX

Is 24d still available?


----------



## Howard Roark

My dad said it just kills broad leafs.  He said it is still available.  I understand it is inexpensive.  

Does anyone know how expensive it is?


----------



## Howard Roark

INDUSTRY TASK FORCE II ON
2,4-D RESEARCH DATA

Welcome to the Industry Task Force II on 2,4-D Research Data Web Site.

2,4-D, a member of the phenoxy family of herbicides, was the first successful selective herbicide developed. It was introduced in 1946, and rapidly became the most widely used herbicide in the world.

A selective herbicide is one that controls weeds in a crop without damaging that crop.

After 50 years of use, 2,4-D is still the third most widely used herbicide in the United States and Canada, and the most widely used worldwide. Its major uses in agriculture are on wheat and small grains, sorghum, corn, rice, sugar cane, low-till soybeans, rangeland, and pasture. It is also used on rights-of-way, roadsides, non-crop areas, forestry, lawn and turf care, and on aquatic weeds. A recently published eight-year U.S Department of Agriculture study (NAPIAP Report NO. 1-PA-96) concluded that, should 2,4-D no longer be available, the cost to growers and other users, in terms of higher weed control expenses, and to consumers, in the form of higher food and fiber prices, would total $1,683 million annually in the U.S. alone. The study also reviewed the 2,4-D epidemiology and toxicology data packages and concluded (page2) that after 50 years of extensive use, "The phenoxy herbicides are low in toxicity to humans and animals (1,9). No scientifically documented health risks, either acute or chronic, exist from the approved uses of the phenoxy herbicides."

A study entitled. "An economic assessment of the benefits of 2,4-D in Canada" done in 1988 under Canadian Government sponsorship, concluded that the net benefits of 2,4-D in Canada totaled a third of a billon dollars annually. A worldwide study of the benefits of 2,4-D measured in terms of increased food production and lower food prices has never been done, although those benifits are known to be enormous. 2,4-D has for the past fifty years, been a major tool in the continuing fight to reduce world hunger.

2,4-D is the most thoroughly researched herbicide in the world.

http://www.24d.org/


----------



## SWAMPFOX

Wow. Good info. Sounds like I can use it in my winter plots  of wheat and small grains...wonder how it does on bermuda grass and sickle pod?


----------



## bilgerat

I recomend a small herd of goats trained to feed in shooting lanes only!!
lol,,


----------



## Minner

I bought a bottle (quart I think) of 24d at a farm supply store for around $10 last summer.


----------



## AgE

Remedy worked well for me this year.

AgE


----------

